# Democratic Underground - An Intense Liberal Forum



## mastermclaster (Jul 3, 2019)

So I made myself an account with this website called _Democratic Underground_ and I'm kind of astounded. I have pretty much been a conservative since I started getting into politics. Trump's election is what pushed me to become very involved in political talk and debates. I make sure to always be civil, even when my opponent isn't. With that in mind, I've always have known about how erratic those on the left can be with their emotions, and how unwilling to compromise some are. Joining _Democratic Underground_ has opened my eyes to how extreme these people can be in their unwillingness to listen to the other side.

Here are a few rules from their site:

*Support Democrats
Do not post support for Republicans or independent/third-party "spoiler" candidates. Do not state that you are not going to vote, or that you will write-in a candidate that is not on the ballot, or that you intend to vote for any candidate other than the official Democratic nominee in any general election where a Democrat is on the ballot. Do not post anything that smears Democrats generally, or that is intended to dissuade people from supporting the Democratic Party or its candidates. Don't argue there is no difference between Republicans and Democrats.*

*Don't peddle right-wing talking points, smears, or sources
Do not post right-wing talking points or smears. Do not post content sourced from right-wing publications, authors, or pundits. Exceptions are permitted if you provide a clear reason for doing so that is consistent with the values of this website.*

Seeing these just made me sit back in my chair a little and wonder how the hell we've gotten to this point


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Don't talk back , or you go sit in the corner, with a dunce cap.

Tow the Master's , You are a serf.

Don't question your masters.......

Was this the *DNC *website? Seems about their sense of "inclusiveness"


----------



## mastermclaster (Jul 3, 2019)

Mad Trapper said:


> Don't talk back , or you go sit in the corner, with a dunce cap.
> 
> Tow the Master's , You are a serf.
> 
> ...


It was some random website I found. I joined it just to see what was going down on it. It's pretty hostile, even towards their own side.


----------



## Historyjunkie (Oct 13, 2014)

When they hear dissenting opinions they might question their beliefs and get triggered.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mastermclaster (Jul 3, 2019)

Historyjunkie said:


> When they hear dissenting opinions they might question their beliefs and get triggered.


Exactly. I have posted a few things on there pretending to be an independent and just trying to see both sides, and I'm absolutely getting hammered with insults left and right


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

mastermclaster said:


> It was some random website I found. I joined it just to see what was going down on it. It's pretty hostile, even towards their own side.


*DNC* is like that they eat their own and don't care.

Brazile was on an interview after the debates and it's SOS at DNC

Ready Bernie?


----------



## mastermclaster (Jul 3, 2019)

Update:
Got banned for asking "And that's his fault how?" 
That only took about 20 minutes


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

mastermclaster said:


> update:
> Got banned for asking "and that's his fault how?"
> that only took about 20 minutes


lmao!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

mastermclaster said:


> Update:
> Got banned for asking "And that's his fault how?"
> That only took about 20 minutes


I got banned a few times. Static IP got me for good. I should get VPN so I can get back in. :vs_laugh:


----------



## mastermclaster (Jul 3, 2019)

Denton said:


> I got banned a few times. Static IP got me for good. I should get VPN so I can get back in. :vs_laugh:


It's funny how easily you can get banned for simply going against their NPC belief


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

mastermclaster said:


> It's funny how easily you can get banned for simply going against their NPC belief


They are true to today's liberal stance of non-discussion. Always have been. The first two times I was banned, I was taking the polite approach. I simply stated constitutionally-correct facts and asked polite questions. Still, the ban hammer fell on my head. The last few times I was banned because I allowed my inner sarcastic self run wild. Even at my worst there, I would never have been banned at P/F.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> They are true to today's liberal stance of non-discussion. Always have been. The first two times I was banned, I was taking the polite approach. I simply stated constitutionally-correct facts and asked polite questions. Still, the ban hammer fell on my head. The last few times I was banned because I allowed my inner sarcastic self run wild. Even at my worst there, I would never have been banned at P/F.


but but but ,Denton were You inclusive? Did you sing kumbuya? Tell them that rump rangers, carpet munchers, and those don't know which bathroom to use........are your friends?

That Jessup was right, open borders are a right, guns are bad, and shira is good......

Just wondering....?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have visited that forum before.
The vast majority of those people are mentally ill.

As the great military genius Sun Tzu instructed centuries ago: "Know your enemy".

If anyone here has not visited that site, they truly don't understand what this country is up against.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Even at my worst there, I would never have been banned at P/F.


But &#8230;. you have come mighty close, close enough that I have had to call in a couple favors. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The rules make sense if Party and political agenda is what you care about, patriotism and constitution be damned. If you do not want that type of government ruling you, you will have to also carefully consider how you are using your ballot to stop the DNC. I said here many times prior to the 2016 election a vote for anyone other than Trump or a non vote was a ballot for Hildabeast. Politics and culture have gotten that bad one has to think in those terms but as you see that is how the DNC thinks.


----------



## mastermclaster (Jul 3, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have visited that forum before.
> The vast majority of those people are mentally ill.
> 
> As the great military genius Sun Tzu instructed centuries ago: "Know your enemy".
> ...


That's actually pretty good advice


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sounds like a biker club. Conform to our rules and do what we say or you can't play with us.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

This sounds like fun. I Think I will join and stoke the fires of violence and radical talk. see how far that goes !


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have changed the way I chose topics and rants. In fact, unless one of our members proffers a cogent response I probably won't be responding to to things like this, at all.

There was a time I would flip on my old forum and get myself really worked up, and for what?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Went there and looked the forum over. Those people are nuts. Their posts just prove my theory that there will be no compromise. Eventually, one side or the other MUST eliminate the other. The only question is if that take-over will involve violence.

Yesterday I had a long conversation with an educated, gay individual. You would think that being gay this person would be a democrat. Not so. This person is totally fed up with the liberal progressives and in fact wishes that some event would trigger a confrontation that would bring this nonsense to a conclusion. I tend to agree. I’m not looking for a fight, but this endless bickering, lying, and fraudulent maneuvering is getting tiresome. It is destroying and weakening the country.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I just checked it out... It is scary that people are so stupid and hateful


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> I just checked it out... It is scary that people are so stupid and hateful


As noted, I no longer go into threads that evoke rants and anger. Added to that, if I find I have a "cyber stalker" or a member who just responds with unintelligent gibberish, they get sent right to "ignore."

I do like debates. For example, I recently posted that Hawgrider and I have differing views on cutlery. He plainly states his view, and I offer him a response. We're still friends and I look forward to his threads and posts.

My concerns were more to what this stuff does to me. I would sit down to have some fun on the forum, and wind up angry--that has now changed. I believe that it's better if 3/4s of my posts are in the knife section helping people and showcasing newer products. The political rants just get skipped over.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Ever notice that most (if not all) conservatives welcome debate and will at least hear what the left has to say. However a liberal will take their ball and go home when you start to question their rationale, let alone being provided with overwhelming evidence that their agenda(s) will fail?

I think Ben Shapiro said it best that "facts don't care about your feelings."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Took me 9 minutes and 3 posts and they bounced me out of there!

_*Posting privileges for the account Slippy2 have been revoked. See Democratic Underground's Terms of Service for more information.

This decision can be appealed by contacting the Administrators, who may reverse the decision if they are provided with a compelling reason to do so. If the Administrators do not respond to the appeal within seven days, the appeal has been denied. *_


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I stumbled across that site some time back and checked it out. A know your enemy thing. I laughed, and then I cried, realizing there were over 250K clueless people on that site.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> However a liberal will take their ball and go home when you start to question their rationale, let alone being provided with overwhelming evidence that their agenda(s) will fail?


I have to call BS ( as a friend)... when confronted with facts liberals tend to want to destroy you, put your home address on the internet, yell at you in restaurants, disrupt your free speech, throw things at you, ....

it would be nice if they just wan home but NO


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have to call BS ( as a friend)... when confronted with facts liberals tend to want to destroy you, put your home address on the internet, yell at you in restaurants, disrupt your free speech, throw things at you, ....
> 
> it would be nice if they just wan home but NO


I look forward to a liberal yelling at me in a restaurant or throwing anything at me! Matter of fact, that will become my new prayer.

Dear Lord,
If it is your will for me to teach a young dumbass libtard a lesson, then please have one yell at me while I am enjoying a tasty meal or throw anything at me. As you know, for a upper middle aged man, you have blessed me with an excellent throwing arm and would be glad to teach a young liberal how to throw by example!

In Jesus's name I pray!

Your friend,

Slippy! :vs_wave:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Took me 9 minutes and 3 posts and they bounced me out of there!
> 
> _*Posting privileges for the account Slippy2 have been revoked. See Democratic Underground's Terms of Service for more information.
> 
> This decision can be appealed by contacting the Administrators, who may reverse the decision if they are provided with a compelling reason to do so. If the Administrators do not respond to the appeal within seven days, the appeal has been denied. *_


I got the same thing. Took one post and about 10 minutes. Apparently, they didn't care for my assessment of the Clinton administration, the Obama administration, Hillary Clinton, or the demonrats in general. :tango_face_grin: I figured that I had been thrown out of bars in 4 states and multiple cities, why not a forum. :devil:


----------



## mastermclaster (Jul 3, 2019)

Prepared One said:


> I got the same thing. Took one post and about 10 minutes. Apparently, they didn't care for my assessment of the Clinton administration, the Obama administration, Hillary Clinton, or the demonrats in general. :tango_face_grin: I figured that I had been thrown out of bars in 4 states and multiple cities, why not a forum. :devil:


Woah, now there's a story. Do tell please


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

mastermclaster said:


> Woah, now there's a story. Do tell please


What? Getting thrown out of a forum? That's easy. Bars? Turns out that's easy as well. :devil: Suffice it to say, when I was young I was hell bent on trouble and an early exit out of this world. I survived stupid, and now, at 60, I am surviving just to piss people off. :vs_smile:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I am surviving just to piss people off. :vs_smile:[/QUOTE said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me!:vs_laugh:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Went there and looked the forum over. Those people are nuts.


This is why I'll back Cricket, Denton and Annie in any problems they have as moderators--and this forum doesn't have half the issues as some. The 'other forum,' as I refer to it, has a moderator that just doesn't know what to do with bullies, despoilers and cyber stalkers. In fact, "the two gay tag team bizarro couple" like to find a victim, the first one derides him, and seconds after, the trailing suck-up enters a similar rant.

I was getting 'something' here that was just ludicrous. Somehow I learned that the clown liked to mail members pictures of toast. I had him/her on ignore from day one, but after the cyber stalking hit, I dropped one PM to a moderator and the craziness stopped dead in its tracks.

Oh, periodically I'll get a terse note from someone who just confuses me. I get a series of rants in the shape of symbols, like *%$(#@# and I don't know if that means he's mad me, wants me to be mad at him, or if we're to join up and be mad at everyone else. The grammatical errors, syntax and outright spelling transpositions make me wonder if English is his third language. He got the "ignore" as well, and for several posts he's actually been talking to himself.


----------

